# Klein and Horrible Freight - Same



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Some of the meters are higher grade , some are not. the same can be said by a lot of companies


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you sayin' most chit is all made in China ??  :laughing:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nothing new there. Anyone observant enough knows that it's been going on for quite some time.

I've had the chance to try several of these lesser Klein meters thanks to review opportunities, and they certainly are not worthy of the name, but Klein obviously reasons that there's market enough for them to warrant tarnishing their name some.


----------



## Year_Zero (Nov 3, 2013)

Another re-brand ripoff are the drill and tap sets from Greenlee. Harbor freight sells the exact same tap set for $12 Greenlee puts them in a Green plastic "Greenlee" box and charges $30.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Year_Zero said:


> Another re-brand ripoff are the drill and tap sets from Greenlee. Harbor freight sells the exact same tap set for $12 Greenlee puts them in a Green plastic "Greenlee" box and charges $30.


Klein does also, and I think they're closer to $40.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Attaching the pictures in case the blog post ever goes away...


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks Splatz. Now I can brag that my circuit tracer is actually a Klein!

Don’t worry, your point wasn’t wasted on me. I also have the Klein Scout VDV pro 3. It might not be a Fluke Networks, but it’s all I need. Worth every penny. With N-light getting popular on every job, it’s worth doing simple checks on all the connections before the tech comes out for programming. They’re so cheap there’s no reason not to have one.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

splatz said:


> Check out this blog post:
> 
> Klein Breaker Finder is Identical to the Hi-Tech HTP-6 Circuit Detective
> 
> ...


I miss the "thanks" button, so ... thanks.


----------

